# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سردرگمی عدم اطمینان ترس از بی نتیجه بودن تلاش ها

## elsaa2002

سلام بچه ها من 20 سالمه و کنکوری 99 بودم 3 بار کنکور دادم با رتبه های نجومی البته درس نخون بودم یه جورایی زمان پریش امسال خانواده گفتن بسه باید بری دانشگاه منم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی پزشکی . معدل کتبی من 13 هست برای دی ترمیم ثبت نام کردم الانم از مهر کنار دانشگاه دارم می خونم هر وقتی که گیر بیارم یعنی توی هفته 70 ساعت برای کنکور می خونم خداروشکر متوجه هم میشم اما خیلی نگرانم نگران از این که دیر شده باشه سن من گذشته باشه ترمیم معدل به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشه و اوووووووووه . واقعا به خاطر وقت تلفی و پول هدر دادن دوران کنکورم عذاب وجدان دارم . همش با خودم می گم به خاطر سوابق هم که شده من دیگه جایی ندارم تاریخ مصرفم برای کنکور تموم شده بنظرتون چه جوری این افکار رو کنترل کنم؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

چرا مهندسی پزشکی رو ادامه نمیدی؟

----------


## elsaa2002

> چرا مهندسی پزشکی رو ادامه نمیدی؟


علاقه ندارم آینده نداره دلم پیش پزشکی هست 
من تو مدرسه تیزهوشان بودم تا یازدهم معدلام خوب بود

----------


## NiLQwoV

> علاقه ندارم آینده نداره دلم پیش پزشکی هست 
> من تو مدرسه تیزهوشان بودم تا یازدهم معدلام خوب بود


پس باید کل حواستو بزاری واسه کنکور و ترمیم معدل ولی نمیشه هم دانشجو باشی و هم کنکور کار کنی سخته ترمیم معدلت میوفته با امتحانات دانشگاهت

----------


## elsaa2002

> پس باید کل حواستو بزاری واسه کنکور و ترمیم معدل ولی نمیشه هم دانشجو باشی و هم کنکور کار کنی سخته ترمیم معدلت میوفته با امتحانات دانشگاهت


امتحانای دانشگاه بعد ترمیم دی هست

----------


## NiLQwoV

> امتحانای دانشگاه بعد ترمیم دی هست


آها یعنی ۲۵م به بعده بنظرم تمام وقتتو بزار واسه کنکور متمرکز شو یا میشه یا نمیشه دیگه ترس همه چیزو خراب میکنه برنامه داری؟

----------


## elsaa2002

> آها یعنی ۲۵م به بعده بنظرم تمام وقتتو بزار واسه کنکور متمرکز شو یا میشه یا نمیشه دیگه ترس همه چیزو خراب میکنه برنامه داری؟


آره خودم نوشتم

----------


## NiLQwoV

> آره خودم نوشتم


خب پس وقتو تلف نکن استارت بزن به هیچی هم فکر نکن

----------


## elsaa2002

> خب پس وقتو تلف نکن استارت بزن به هیچی هم فکر نکن


درسته ولی فکر نکردن خیلی سخته  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## GrandArcanist

> سلام بچه ها من 20 سالمه و کنکوری 99 بودم 3 بار کنکور دادم با رتبه های نجومی البته درس نخون بودم یه جورایی زمان پریش امسال خانواده گفتن بسه باید بری دانشگاه منم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی پزشکی . معدل کتبی من 13 هست برای دی ترمیم ثبت نام کردم الانم از مهر کنار دانشگاه دارم می خونم هر وقتی که گیر بیارم یعنی توی هفته 70 ساعت برای کنکور می خونم خداروشکر متوجه هم میشم اما خیلی نگرانم نگران از این که دیر شده باشه سن من گذشته باشه ترمیم معدل به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشه و اوووووووووه . واقعا به خاطر وقت تلفی و پول هدر دادن دوران کنکورم عذاب وجدان دارم . همش با خودم می گم به خاطر سوابق هم که شده من دیگه جایی ندارم تاریخ مصرفم برای کنکور تموم شده بنظرتون چه جوری این افکار رو کنترل کنم؟


پیرمرد ۵۰ساله میره کنکور میدع دا

----------


## elsaa2002

> پیرمرد ۵۰ساله میره کنکور میدع دا


به خاطز تاثیر سوابق می ترسم دیگه سن و بیخیال شدم

----------


## GrandArcanist

> به خاطز تاثیر سوابق می ترسم دیگه سن و بیخیال شدم



برا معدل مگه نیاید فقط کتاب بخونی ترس دارع؟
یجوری بخون کتابم مرور کنی من ریاضیم 
برا فیزیک شیمی ریاضی بخش به بخش درس به درس سال به سال کتاب درسی به کتاب درسی یه مرور کلی برنامه رو میرم یه روز تهش برا نهایی وقت بزاری بخونی :Yahoo (21): 
اگع اینقدر مرور کردی معدل خوب نگرفتی بیا تف کن تو صورت من دا

----------


## GrandArcanist

> سلام بچه ها من 20 سالمه و کنکوری 99 بودم 3 بار کنکور دادم با رتبه های نجومی البته درس نخون بودم یه جورایی زمان پریش امسال خانواده گفتن بسه باید بری دانشگاه منم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی پزشکی . معدل کتبی من 13 هست برای دی ترمیم ثبت نام کردم الانم از مهر کنار دانشگاه دارم می خونم هر وقتی که گیر بیارم یعنی توی هفته 70 ساعت برای کنکور می خونم خداروشکر متوجه هم میشم اما خیلی نگرانم نگران از این که دیر شده باشه سن من گذشته باشه ترمیم معدل به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشه و اوووووووووه . واقعا به خاطر وقت تلفی و پول هدر دادن دوران کنکورم عذاب وجدان دارم . همش با خودم می گم به خاطر سوابق هم که شده من دیگه جایی ندارم تاریخ مصرفم برای کنکور تموم شده بنظرتون چه جوری این افکار رو کنترل کنم؟


دانشگاه آزاد تهران مرکزی دا

----------


## elsaa2002

> برا معدل مگه نیاید فقط کتاب بخونی ترس دارع؟������
> یجوری بخون کتابم مرور کنی من ریاضیم 
> برا فیزیک شیمی ریاضی بخش به بخش درس به درس سال به سال کتاب درسی به کتاب درسی یه مرور کلی برنامه رو میرم یه روز تهش برا نهایی وقت بزاری بخونی
> اگع اینقدر مرور کردی معدل خوب نگرفتی بیا تف کن تو صورت من دا


اخه من معدل کتبیم 13 بوده من می ترسم معدل جدیدم نره سازمان سنجش چند تا کنکوری 93 براشون این حالت پیش اومده بود

----------


## elsaa2002

> دانشگاه آزاد تهران مرکزی دا


نه .شهرستان

----------


## GrandArcanist

ای بابا فک کردم بالاخره یکی تو خراب شده منم هست حیف

----------


## elsaa2002

> ای بابا فک کردم بالاخره یکی تو خراب شده منم هست حیف


شما هم می خوای کنکور بدی؟

----------


## GrandArcanist

> شما هم می خوای کنکور بدی؟


بلع منم ترم یکم دومین کنکورمه میخام بدم برا رتبه۱۰۰۰_۱۵۰۰

----------


## elsaa2002

> بلع منم ترم یکم دومین کنکورمه میخام بدم برا رتبه۱۰۰۰_۱۵۰۰


موفق باشید.

----------


## GrandArcanist

> اخه من معدل کتبیم 13 بوده من می ترسم معدل جدیدم نره سازمان سنجش چند تا کنکوری 93 براشون این حالت پیش اومده بود


نگران نباش بخون فقط

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط elsaa2002


سلام بچه ها من 20 سالمه و کنکوری 99 بودم 3 بار کنکور دادم با رتبه های نجومی البته درس نخون بودم یه جورایی زمان پریش امسال خانواده گفتن بسه باید بری دانشگاه منم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی پزشکی . معدل کتبی من 13 هست برای دی ترمیم ثبت نام کردم الانم از مهر کنار دانشگاه دارم می خونم هر وقتی که گیر بیارم یعنی توی هفته 70 ساعت برای کنکور می خونم خداروشکر متوجه هم میشم اما خیلی نگرانم نگران از این که دیر شده باشه سن من گذشته باشه ترمیم معدل به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشه و اوووووووووه . واقعا به خاطر وقت تلفی و پول هدر دادن دوران کنکورم عذاب وجدان دارم . همش با خودم می گم به خاطر سوابق هم که شده من دیگه جایی ندارم تاریخ مصرفم برای کنکور تموم شده بنظرتون چه جوری این افکار رو کنترل کنم؟


سلام خوب هستید یجوری نوشتید سن و تاریخ مصرف و اینا آدم فکر میکنه چندسالتونه ببینید خیلیا هستند تو شصت سالگی تازه مسیر اصلی زندگیشون رو پیدا میکنند خیلیا هستند سالها پزشک عمومی بودن با داشتن بچه و نوه تازه رفتند برای تخصص میخونند شما الان اول راحتونه در مورد تصمیمتون یه چیزی رو برای خودتون مشخص کنین اونم اینکه هدفتون واقعا کنکوره یا الان درسهای رشته خودتون سخت شده و میخواین فشار رو کم کنید اگر هدفتون دومیه که هیچ اگر نه نه تنها دیر نشده خیلیم خوب وقت دارید همه انرژی رو برای ترمیم دی بزارید و از دی شروع کنید به کنکوری خوندن حتی اگر کنکور تیر هم به نتیجه نرسید که احتمال زیاد میرسید برای کنکور دی بعدی ان شا االله به نتیجه میرسید و به تنها چیزی که فکر نکنید زمانه یه پسر همسن شما تازه الان از سربازی اومده و داره میخونه برای کنکور فکر کنید اون ۲ سال سربازی بودید مهم تجربه ایه که بدست آوردین
در رابطه با اون دوستیم که گفته پیرمرد ۵۰ ساله پیرمد از ۷۰ شروع میشه d:*

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> علاقه ندارم آینده نداره دلم پیش پزشکی هست 
> من تو مدرسه تیزهوشان بودم تا یازدهم معدلام خوب بود


چون توی مدرسه تیزهوشان بودی و تا یازدهم معدلت خوب بود یعنی باید بری پزشکی؟
بله، شما 3 سال کنکور دادید و واقعا دیگه کافیه.
برای سن شما خیلی چیزا دیر نیست ولی کنکور رو بنظرم بیخیال شو

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام بچه ها من 20 سالمه و کنکوری 99 بودم 3 بار کنکور دادم با رتبه های نجومی البته درس نخون بودم یه جورایی زمان پریش امسال خانواده گفتن بسه باید بری دانشگاه منم رفتم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی پزشکی . معدل کتبی من 13 هست برای دی ترمیم ثبت نام کردم الانم از مهر کنار دانشگاه دارم می خونم هر وقتی که گیر بیارم یعنی توی هفته 70 ساعت برای کنکور می خونم خداروشکر متوجه هم میشم اما خیلی نگرانم نگران از این که دیر شده باشه سن من گذشته باشه ترمیم معدل به سازمان سنجش ارسال نشه و اوووووووووه . واقعا به خاطر وقت تلفی و پول هدر دادن دوران کنکورم عذاب وجدان دارم . همش با خودم می گم به خاطر سوابق هم که شده من دیگه جایی ندارم تاریخ مصرفم برای کنکور تموم شده بنظرتون چه جوری این افکار رو کنترل کنم؟


سلام از من به شما نصیحت دنبال علاقتون برین پولدار میشین نمونش خودم. منم مثل شما فکرم این بود هر کی تو رشته های پزشکی و... نتونه درس بخونه دیگه اینده نداره در صورتی که اصن اینطور نیس کافیه سرتو بیاری بیرون از تو لاکت. اگه سه سال کنکور دادین و قبول نشدین نمیخوام دلسرد کنم ولی عمرا بتونین حتی از یه قدمیش رد شین حقیقت تلخه و شیرین تلخیش اینه پزشکی برا شما نیس شیرینیش اینه یه جای دیگه که استعداد دارین منتظر شماس مطمئنم این جملم به شما برخورد چون دقیقا الگوی رفتاری خودم و پشت کنکورها همینه هممون فک میکنیم بعد ۲ یا ۳ سال پشت کنکوری سال بعد موفق میشیم عمرتونو هدر ندین به خدا دلم سوخت نظرات قدیمی منو بخونین تو این انجمن میبینین چقد ادم احمق و ساده ای بودم حسرت من برا اون سالاییه که برا کنکور هدر دادم نه برا اینکه پزشکی قبول نشدنم چون اگه اون موقع میرفتم پی علاقم الان ده برابر جلوتر بودم از همه لحاظ.در اخر من دشمن شما نیستم درسته شما دخترین و نظام وظیفه نیس و تا اخر عمرتون میتونین کنکور بدین ولی این روزای جوونی برنمیگرده .امیدوارم این نظر من تلنگری بشه برای همه پشت کنکوری ها که درگیر دومینو کنکور دادن نشن که به خودشون نیان بدبخت میشن حتما تو سریعترین زمان یه تاپیک میزنم میگم چه اتفاقی برام افتاد

----------


## elsaa2002

سلام ممنون از همگی نظرات رو خوندم راستش این نوشتم شاید احساسی باشه و من واقعا ... اما یک سال با وجود دانشگاه می خوام بخونم ببینم چی میشه همین .

----------

